# American Adventure



## 107868 (Oct 24, 2007)

We have had an RV for the last 5 months, it is a Fleetwood Bounder, imported from the States.

Can anyone advise where I can upgrade the TV aerial so I can access Digital

CMT


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Welcome to MHF ...

You may find that this thread will interest you

Thread dicussing RV aerials and digital <<

Mike


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Either Damondunc or Snelly can help you with this. You will find them on the post Spykal has sourced


stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi CMT no need to upgrade, just fit a digibox and it will work fine.

Olley


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Olley is quite right winegard antennas work very well with digital signals,there is an upgraded head available that will give you an even better signal quality(ask snelly what his is like with the latest head). We run one freeview box in the front and a digital flatscreen in the rear off the same antenna no problem.
If yours doesn't work properly you may have a fault, either wiring or even a faulty head/amplifier. If you need any help give me a ring 07738 669938.
Dunc.


----------

